# Prong collar for prey driven dog?



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

I own a highly prey driven APBT, so trying to bring him out on walks with me has always been a nightmare. I have only been taking him out after dusk, when all the squirrels have went home for the night and nobody is really around to distract him. Even that is hard because he still tries to hunt the squirrels..knowing they're out there.. SOMEWHERE.

I've tried chokers, but my crazy dog would strangle himself for a squirrel before letting up on the collar. So I've learned that is a VERY bad idea.

One day I was doing some lawn work in my front yard and he was whining in the back yard wanting to be where he could see me, so I chained him up to my porch. But when he saw his Great Dane friends a few minutes later come home to the neighbors house he went crazy wanting to go play and completely bent his chain collar to get loose and play. Both circles were welded together at one point. Not even my husband is able to bend this back



So that's just an example of his strength and how little he cares about whats around his neck. I swear his neck is made of steel..or at least, he thinks so.

I'd really LOVE to be able to walk Rocky with me and I'm considering hiring a trainer for help.

There is one last thing I'd like to try before I hire a trainer.. a prong collar.

I've always been afraid to try a prong because they look so intimidating and at first I thought he would puncture himself with them. I've read a bit about prongs on this site and many people have said the dog wont hurt himself so long as the collar is a proper fit.

Do you think a prong would work for Rocky knowing what you do about him? And his high prey drive.. If so, how can I size Rocky for a prong collar without bringing him into the pet store with me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

^ is that the slip chain type of collar? those are not meant for tethering. Now asking about prongs are you asking for just when you walk or are you asking about tethering him in a prong? a prong collar is only for training and not an everyday wear all the time sort of thing. I would invest in a heavy duty nylon or leather collar for tethering . If you want to go with a prong for walking i would seriously look into a trainer who can properly work with you and your dog to ensure the prong collar fits right ( a common mistake with people using them is not fitting them properly) as well as to properly show you how to use one. 
Im not a fan of prongs and I would say there are other options to try first one being some proper training classes , as it sounds like he needs. The behaviour also sounds like there can be some pent up energy there that needs to be worked out. What kinds of execise and how much does he get a day ??


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

First off you should NEVER tether a dog using a choke style collar, always a belt buckle style leather or nylon collar.

I use a prong with my high prey drive dog and it have never punctured her, all she needs is one light corrective pop and she focuses back on me.

To size a prong without the dog is simple. Take a measurement close on the neck, for example purposes we'll say the dog's neck is 16 inches. When you get to the store they will have probably 4 different sizes, they may list the length but bring the tape measure to be safe. If there is a length that is 18 or higher get that one because you will need to take out links in order to fit properly. I think I ended up taking about 4 links out of mine lol.

Refer to this site when fitting the prong: https://leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very very dangerous to tie out a dog on a choke chain. Very dangerous indeed!!!! I wouldn't suggest that you do that again for the safety of your dog and others. The thing about those is they are only tight when they are being pulled against. Your dog could've backed out of it just as easily...or he could've strangled himself. As for the prong collar I know everybody has their own opinions on it. I used one when walking my 150 lb bully breed mutt and had great results. I've just recently started using one with my bully Slayer and I can already walk him better with a regular collar because he has learned to respond to pressure. I use them as a tool. When my dogs learn to respond to pressure and voice commands then I go back to a regular collar and if at any time they seem to regress we go back go the prong. It has worked great for me but you have to know how to use it for it be useful. Remember to NEVER EVER tie a dog out using a prong collar or a choke chain for that matter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

In the back yard he isn't tied up at all, just runs and plays by himself. I put the leash on his collar and tied him up front so he can watch me plant flowers. He was just basking in the sun until he saw his friends come home.

I'm not really sure what the chain collar is called? I had a cheap leather one from Petsco before that and he snapped it, so my husband gave me his old shepherds collar to use since it was the right fit. Right now I'm looking to buy one of those leather and nylon collars for him that I see most of the people here are using. Any specific sites where I could purchase one would be helpful. I've been having a hard time trying to find them online suprisingly. I'm well aware prongs are only for training while walking..not their sole collar. But that's what I want, to train him to walk. He needs a lot of correction.

You're right, Rocky does have a lot of pent up energy. We play with him every day. Chasing, and fetch out back. He has this huge red ball he can play with for hours out back as well. We play outside for about an hour a day until summer comes, then he'll be outside practically all day playing and having a good time.

I plan on making a spring pole this summer with my husbands help after a lot of inspiration from this site. I used to have a rope tied to my tree at the old house he loved to play tug o war with. But we don't have that anymore.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

The collar pictured is NOT a choke collar. I have more sense than that. It's just a regular chain collar.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, Bullygal, that is helpful information.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem, that page has just about everything you need to know about the prong.

You can also get Nylon belt buckle style collars from Tablerock Harness Security Collars


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would work on a leave it command and building focus. The dog needs training and exercise along with a buckle collar anytime it is tethered. tied with a leash to hang out with you is still tethered. Unless the other end is in your hand no training collar should be on the dog. Tablerock who was linked above is a great place for quality collars.



Rock Pit said:


> The collar pictured is NOT a choke collar. I have more sense than that. It's just a regular chain collar.


This "collar" is a choke chain. It is a training tool not actually a collar.



Does it look like this? If so yes it is a choke chain.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I wont get into the prong stuff since everyone covered it pretty good. But what I will say is I bought a lil 10ft cable that I secure to something heavy like my truck hitch and then hook Odin up on a flat collar if I want him out front with me. He's chewed thru a leash before and I don't wanna deal with that. Lol. So yeah thought I would throw that out there. Tablerock is good stuff. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Does it look like this? If so yes it is a choke chain.


No it didn't look like that. I can see how the picture is deceiving. But I know what a choke collar is as I've said I've used one in the past until I learned it's not meant for my dog.

Rocky blew the collar in the picture apart hence why I posted it as an example of how little he cares. The two circles were welded together and it slipped over his head. But looking back even that collar was a bad choice for him. I know. I've learned that and went back to the leather.. but it is getting stretched out which is why I am looking into a leather and nylon collar for him.

AND

A prong while I correct him out on walks.

Perhaps I didn't word something right before because it was mistaken.

Anyways, I do plan on buying both types of collars in the future and as I said I'm currently looking into finding a trainer as I'm sure I'll need one, prong or not.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like a chain martingale type chain collar who knows. Take a picture of the whole thing or a link online. These are really good quality collars. The smaller the prongs the stronger the correction.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/herm-sprenger-steel-force-pinch-collars.html

These look cool just haven't tried them yet

http://www.gundogsupply.com/herm-sprenger-neck-tech-nylon-pinch-collars.html

These are some great water proof / rust proof leather collars

http://www.big-paws.com/

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

